# The Alchemist - A complete class and 4 subclasses for 5th ed. D&D



## ScrapIron (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello, all.  I wanted to let everyone know that I've got a homebrew of the Alchemist up on DMs Guild:


http://www.dmsguild.com/product/194...Class-w--4-Archetypes-pdf-and-Fantasy-Grounds


The Alchemist is an INT based caster who uses formulae instead of conventional spells.  They require preparation, but cast quickly when needed (usually by drinking a mixture).  He learns these formulae similar to the way a wizard learns spells, but he has spell slots like a warlock.  He supplements these abilities with Alchemical Esoteries (special abilities and tricks he discovers as he advances in levels), Alchemical Bombs (a new cantrip formula unique to the Alchemist), and a variety of class customization options as part of the base class, as well as the archetypes, each with their own unique flavor to allow you to play the kind of Alchemist you want to play.


It's about 15 pages of content, options, and mechanics and it's all meticulously balanced.  Just today it reached GOLD Best Status on DMs Guild, so for those of you who are already using it:  THANK YOU.  For those of you who decide to grab it now, THANK YOU, TOO!


I appreciate everyone's support thus far and in the future.  Thank you!


----------

